# duel exhaust



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

were can i get a deal on a spin tech rear exit duel exhaust or any other duel exhaust were they exit on both sides in the back :cheers


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I saw a cat back system that exits on both sides a http://www.pfyc.com I don't remember who made the system though.


----------

